# Portsmgr Lurkers



## Phishfry (Apr 14, 2022)

Is it just me or is the term 'lurker' weird for a volunteer job?
Apprentice, Trainee, Manager in training.
Lurker? Are they peeking in someones windows?








						FreeBSD News Flash
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 14, 2022)

<https://www.freebsd.org/portmgr/>

Historical: <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49306/>, portmgr-lurkers@ promoted to voting members of portmgr@ and so on.

I always thought of lurking in the background as an innocuous phrase.

"… lurking in the background was the second one. …" with regard to fruit, nothing sinister here: Hertfordshire gardener smashes own tomato growing record - BBC News


<https://web.archive.org/web/20170717031846/http://trojan.troy.edu/etiquette/netiquette.html> "… lurk before you leap …" via <https://english.stackexchange.com/a/453542/11504>, new to me.

<https://english.stackexchange.com/q/255784/11504> and the synonyms at <https://www.thesaurus.com/browse/lurker?s=t> surprise me, the negative connotations.

For as long as dark corners still "lurk" in our heart? - English Language & Usage Stack Exchange

<https://www.etymonline.com/word/lurker>

<https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lurk>


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 14, 2022)

Exactly 'to sneak away, go slowly"
Guy on ciderblock watching your daughter undress...

Just not a humbling term.

Maybe asstportsmgr for some formality. jrportsmgr

One of the things I have learned as a manager is that people like recognition.
Titles are a free way to recognize someones contributions.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 14, 2022)

I am not a PC guy and I know lurking in the cyberworld may have different meaning.
It still is not an endearing term.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

Looking at Alexander88207 answering a ports question it dawned on me. The xenforo has it right. *Aspiring.*
aspiringportsmgr

That is my final answer. Dignified and Respectful.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> aspiringportsmgr



I'm not sure that it's a better fit. The original announcement (2013-11-01) from the FreeBSD Ports Management Team Secretary: 

portmgr-lurker@ pilot project

*Lurking*

I suppose, learnt interpretations vary according to where and when the word is heard and seen. I don't doubt that it means different things to different people, but honestly, until two days ago I was not aware of any negative connotation. 

2019 (_data is beautiful_): 




2018: 23 Photos Where the Background Is Funnier Than the Main Action / Bright Side led to There's Something Funny Lurking In The Background (15 Pics) and There's Something Lurking in the Background of These 15 Photos

Pinterest: 20 Hilarious Pics Of Ridiculous People Lurking In The Background | Funny photos, … Hilarious

… and so on.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

Back when I was a kid you would get clubbed in the head for lurking.
(Police would call it loitering)








						‘Lurking’ and ‘loitering’: the genealogy of languages of police suspicion in Britain
					

While the ideals of the police regulation of urban order in nineteenth-century Britain have received significant scholarly attention, there has been limited engagement with how this type of policin...



					www.tandfonline.com
				



Whats the difference between peeping and lurking? Same category.
Notice how "suspicious" comes up alot in the definition.









						Video shows accused peeping Tom lurking outside Florida girl’s bedroom
					

“You can see there’s a point where he reaches up and pushes on my daughter’s window to see if it’s unlocked.”




					www.kget.com


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

"was idling without a legitimate purpose."
Perfect definition of pre-cyber lurking..


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> (_data is beautiful_):


That seems pretty exaggerated.
We are the two percent'ers?

I might call that junk science.
Why the real small print


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> (_data is beautiful_):


Well lets break down the fine print.
Reddit _*claims*_ to have 330 Million active monthly users....
blah-blah-blah- 6.4 Million users
_*Suggesting*_

Hmmm. That doesn't sound very scientific.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 16, 2022)

_/r/dataisbeautiful_ is the name of the sub. Don't shoot the messenger 



Phishfry said:


> <https://www.kget.com/national-news/...ng-tom-lurking-outside-florida-girls-bedroom/>



Not available in my region. Partially captured: <https://web.archive.org/web/2021060...ng-tom-lurking-outside-florida-girls-bedroom/>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> … I might call that junk science.





Phishfry said:


> … Reddit _*claims*_ to have 330 Million active monthly users....
> blah-blah-blah- 6.4 Million users
> _*Suggesting*_
> 
> Hmmm. That doesn't sound very scientific.



Scientific or not, the moderator's sticky comment drew attention to the opening poster's citations:



> Reddit says it has 330 million monthly active users (source). Media outlets like CNBC and Variety trust those numbers so I'll consider them good enough for this project. I downloaded the full monthly datasets for posts and comments from the ever-amazing pushshift.io and used R to count how many distinct users make at least one submission or comment in a typical month. I found posts and comments from 6.4 million users. That means more than 98% of Reddit's monthly active users don't make a single post or comment over the course of a typical month. I made the viz in Illustrator.



OP's other comments included: 



> I'd love it if Reddit explained the math behind their Monthly Active User calculation. Fortunately we have pushshift.io to give us every possible public data point about the site.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 16, 2022)

One should see naming in historical context.It creates an openness of mind. As opposed to closed non-critical thinking.
[ PS: I don't need honnors , quote "Richard Feynmann" ]


----------

